# free giant black walnut



## davduckman2010 (May 1, 2014)

I just took a ride and checked out this black walnut . a woman called me out of the blue said she saw my lumber on craigslist and wanted to know if I wanted this tree that blew over next to her pallet company. it fell over last year in a wind storm . so I asked her what she wanted to do with it give it away sell it or what . I said it would take some doing to cut it remove it and process it. I said I could maybe find somebody that would make her a little something out of some but I not realy into buying trees. she said she didn't want to see it go to waste so I could have it for maybe a bowl or small table or something. I said ill see if I know of such people. its 85 in around at the bottom. looked to have a little rot down there . root ball came out of the ground may be some nice spalted stuff . lots of big crotches. im going to call her back and see if she wants me to dipose of that mess in her yard. for no charge. she says she cant believe nobody else would come over and get this crappy tree. what do yall think

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Blueglass (May 1, 2014)

Make that lady a bowl out of her own tree. That is always cool.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2014)

If it's free, it's free "Highly Valuable" black walnut....

Did I mention taxes?
No?...

Well....it's a deal for ya!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 1, 2014)

I just called her back she said its yours come cut it up. I said ok if I must

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2014)

Looks like a nifty find, Duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (May 1, 2014)

I know you will show us what it looks lie when you cut it!


----------



## JR Parks (May 1, 2014)

Looks like that is-


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2014)

Go duckman. Bring it home and cut it up, show it to us in pieces and we just might buy some of it.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 2, 2014)

It looks hollow. Gary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

How do you plan to cut such a large trunk? 85" is beyond my biggest bar/chain combo, even if I cut from both sides of the timber I'd still be lacking 5" chunk in the middle!!!

I too get picky....I'd probably cut the crotches out and any 'weird spots' on the trunk, pile the brush and burn the rest. Highly Valuable Walnut is only as good as the figure...the straight stuff doesn't do anything but sit around here because no one will give me anything for it. Even free, it's cheap enough!



Scott (sounding like free clean up for her) B


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> How do you plan to cut such a large trunk? 85" is beyond my biggest bar/chain combo, even if I cut from both sides of the timber I'd still be lacking 5" chunk in the middle!!!



I think he's saying 85" circumference not diameter. Looking at the pics and comparing twig and branch sizes to the trunk, I am sure of it. That makes it a 27" diameter tree - well within you capacity.


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> It looks hollow. Gary



It woiuld be rare to find an entirely hollow walnut that big, although it is possible and since it fell, you might be correct. IMO lightning would be the only thing that could do it, unless the thousand canker got it.


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I think he's saying 85" circumference not diameter. Looking at the pics and comparing twig and branch sizes to the trunk, I am sure of it. That makes it a 27" diameter tree - well within you capacity.




Now I feel silly.....completely misunderstood the measurement!
After all, 85" would probably be protected by armed guards as a Champion.


Scott (made an oopsee) B


----------



## El Guapo (May 2, 2014)

Oh man, can't wait to see what that highly valuable black walnut looks like all cut up!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 2, 2014)

your tree math is spot on kevin I measured 29 in across. the bottom had that spot on one side with a rot. the rest of the tree looks solid don't see any holes any where else up the tree. theres 3 or 4 large crotch areas. I realy don't know what its got but the price was right I can drive right up to it cut it take what I want and drive off. I have people asking for walnut all the time here boards and slabs. its 5 miles down the road . but the other 10 black walnuts and the huge narly black cherrys she had all around this one look interesting. I told her there a little to close to here buildings that maybe she should have some of them removed before they land on her stuff .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Now I feel silly.....completely misunderstood the measurement!
> After all, 85" would probably be protected by armed guards as a Champion.
> 
> 
> Scott (made an oopsee) B




Check out http://www.gobywalnut.com/ Warning- put something on keyboard to protect against excessive drool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Check out http://www.gobywalnut.com/ Warning- put something on keyboard to protect against excessive drool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
what just because 8 of those glued together would build the entire house. that's nothin that tiny tree its a baby


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2014)

Very cool Dave! Show some pics of what you cut up! I wouldn't turn that down either.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 2, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool Dave! Show some pics of what you cut up! I wouldn't turn that down either.


 
im going to go cut it down into logs next week . and get out what I can. ill see how far that crap at the bottom goes up. ill post the results. theres some big fat crotches to be sliced up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2014)

I love cutting and milling walnut, I love the smell of the stuff. It can be bad news for animals though so keep the dust away from your cats.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 2, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I love cutting and milling walnut, I love the smell of the stuff. It can be bad news for animals though so keep the dust away from your cats.



I didn't know cats were allergic to it but horses can die from inhaling walnut sawdust.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I didn't know cats were allergic to it but horses can die from inhaling walnut sawdust.


It's not just cats or horses, but all animals can have a reaction to it just like humans. It doesn't bother me but some folks it's bad news for them. Walnut chips or sawdust should never be used for animal bedding. Wanna kill some weeds in your yard, just spread some walnut sawdust, the juglone in it will do it's job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's not just cats or horses, but all animals can have a reaction to it just like humans. It doesn't bother me but some folks it's bad news for them. Walnut chips or sawdust should never be used for animal bedding. Wanna kill some weeds in your yard, just spread some walnut sawdust, the juglone in it will do it's job.




i use mine for mulch where I want no weeds growing - VERY effective............

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

Greg, I tried the 'kill the weeds thing'....doesn't kill off 'sticker weeds'(don't know the real name for it) in the lawn, or the grass for that matter. But it was sawdust from the sawmill and I put it in a spot about two inch thick, and let it sit there for almost a month. Weeds and grass grew right up through it....


Black Walnut lumber does come in handy for doing segmenting stuff, works against holly and purpleheart really nicely!




Scott (cut it already) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2014)

SDB777 said:


> Greg, I tried the 'kill the weeds thing'....doesn't kill off 'sticker weeds'(don't know the real name for it) in the lawn, or the grass for that matter. But it was sawdust from the sawmill and I put it in a spot about two inch thick, and let it sit there for almost a month. Weeds and grass grew right up through it....
> 
> 
> Black Walnut lumber does come in handy for doing segmenting stuff, works against holly and purpleheart really nicely!
> ...


If you water it and care for it and it dies it's a plant...........if you do nothing for it and it grows then it's a weed.................

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SDB777 (May 2, 2014)

Ah, but weeds are just plants with people problems.....



Scott (so says my mom) B

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2014)

Most "weeds" are edible. When we see images of starving people sitting around in third world countries - or even here in the USA - where there are grasses and plants and trees it seems incredible that ignorance about edible plants is still so prevalant. Most starving societies die in the midst of a grocery store. My wife and I discovered Linda about 5 years ago and have most all here materials and my wife makes salads sometimes picked out of our yard. 

*Linda Runyon* - she's a doer not just a writer and seller of untried theories like most of the writers in the survival or green living industry.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

